# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Energie drankjes vergiftigen het lichaam van onze kinderen

## afra1213

De Australian Medical Association roept op tot een beperking van de consumptie van energiedrankjes. Dat melden diverse Australische media maandag.
Een groep die de industrie vertegenwoordigt verwerpt de uitspraken van de artsenvereniging en zegt dat energiedrankjes niet gevaarlijker zijn dan koffie.

Hulpdiensten zagen in zeven jaar tijd een verviervoudiging van het aantal oproepen dat gerelateerd is aan drankjes met een hoog suikergehalte. Experts zeggen dat tieners worden vergiftigd door de drankjes als gevolg waarvan ze last kunnen krijgen van hallucinaties, beroertes en hartproblemen.

Vicevoorzitter van AMA Victoria Dr. Stephen Parnis zei dat mensen zich niet realiseren hoe gevaarlijk energiedrankjes zijn. Sommige bevatten net zoveel caffeïne als 10 of 20 koppen koffie. Volgens hem moeten de blikjes worden voorzien van waarschuwingen. Bovendien wil hij overwegen de verkoop van de drankjes aan jongeren onder de 18 jaar te verbieden.

Ik heb tieners op de spoedeisende hulp gezien met een hartslag van 200 of die zorgwekkend gedrag begonnen te vertonen, zei Dr. Parnis. Hij merkte op dat sommige tieners Red Bull drinken als ontbijt.
De Australian Beverages Council (ABC) is van mening dat meer regulering niet nodig is. Directeur Geoff Parker van de raad vindt dat mensen zelf hun verantwoordelijkheid moeten nemen als het gaat om de overconsumptie van een perfect veilig product. Hij voegde toe dat in Australische energiedrankjes net zoveel caffeïne zit als in een kop koffie.
Woordvoerder Jess Robinson van het Poisons Information Centre zei dat het aantal meldingen van vergiftiging door energiedrankjes is gestegen van 12 in 2004 tot 46 in 2011.

Symptomen van een overdosis caffeïne zijn: overgeven, diarree en irritatie. Robinson noemde onder meer Red Bull en V als merken die de meeste problemen veroorzaken bij jonge mensen.
Bron: Heraldsun.com.au

Gerelateerd:*Pepsi zegt in wezen accuzuur te verkopen

----------


## gossie

dag Afra 1213,
weer die cola he... nu pepsi he...

----------


## Agnes574

Energiedrankjes kunnen idd zéér gevaarlijk zijn.
Ik krijg er hartkloppingen en slapeloosheid van ... en een zware 'cola-verslaving' heb ik ook gehad ... en dat was zwaar afkicken van die cafeïne; Amai!! 
Ik wist niet eens dat je daar aan verslaafd kon raken  :Frown: 
Nu drink ik soms nog een glas cola of pepsi; voor 17u uiterlijk, anders kan ik niet slapen.
Energiedrankjes mijd ik als de pest!

----------


## christel1

Gewoon van die energiedrankjes afblijven als ze je niet nodig hebt.... zeker zaken zoals als ik het merk hier mag zeggen "redbull" en die genres, daar zit een dosis cafeïne in van 20 X een straffe tas koffie en als je dat dan regelmatig drinkt dan kan je hart wel eens gaan overslaan en de reclame die ze rond al die drankjes maken mogen ze van mij gerust verbieden en het wordt ook in reclame aangeprezen als "zogenaamd gezond" en geeft je een boost als je moe bent. Gewoon op tijd gaan slapen geeft me ook een boost als ik moe ben. 
Het enige dat ik soms eens drink in de zomer als ik op stap ga dan is aquarius maar dat is niets in vergelijking met redbull of andere energiedrankjes en daar word je ook niet hyper van, ik heb dit leren drinken toen ik opgenomen was met ME/CVS, alle patiënten dronken dat daar en ik vind de citrus nog lekker ook.... Cola drink ik enkel in de pepsimax versie maar verder niet, ik moet wel zeggen, ik ben zo geen brubbeldrinker ah ja een lekker glasje cava gaat er bij mij wel in of een glaasje champagne (enkel op feestjes hoor) maar geen cola, limonade (alles op basis van brubbels), ik krijg daar direct een opgeblazen gevoel van, drink liever natuurlijke fruitsappen op basis van water...

----------

